# Clash royale for stoners.



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 23, 2016)

IM curious if any of you would be willing to join my royale clan and help it get bigger, stronger, more stoner social? I play alot and lead the clan. Wouldnt mind having help running it if your ok with that.


----------



## toaster struedel (Jul 23, 2016)

What's the clan name?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 24, 2016)

I dont know what you guys are talking about but May have interest in it


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 26, 2016)

Im sorry guys i spaced it.....DANGERCLOSE sog is the clan name.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 26, 2016)

So i toast a bowl of this PHENOMANON!!!!!!! Nugz i grew out from a conn outdoor guru......really performed well indoors.....very happy with it.....im rambling arent i? Wow......yeah anyway......im playing royale this weekend and i had shit like 25-3 w-l ratio when whammoooo.....i get into the asian group of players and go 0-12 lmao......talk about humbling? Whoa!!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 26, 2016)

If you want to piss in the tall grass with the big dogs, you know what they say... get a few riu'ers on yo side.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 27, 2016)

Started up this am.......cant seem to find a witch card.......hmmmmm, that and whats lvl 7 s doin in arena 3 i ask ya?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 27, 2016)

Can i get some riu help in the clan? Please and thankyou?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 27, 2016)

North america region royale clash
Clan name DANGERCLOSE sog, feel free to jump aboard. We need help


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

Yep almost arena 4

I find myself humbled daily


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 9, 2016)

i have no idea what your talking about but... sounds cool maybe

good luck


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 16, 2016)

What im talking about is aMost RIDICULOUS DUEL.........
ROYALE CLASH CLAN 
NORTH AMERICA SERVER
DANGERCLOSE SOG
WE NEED GOOD PEEPS PLEASE.
DOWNLOAD ROYALE CLASH FROM APP STORE.....COME HELP ME ...HELP YOU AND STUFF


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes yes yes


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 24, 2016)

arena 5 today. waiting for a couple good players
birth America server
dangerclose sog
thank you.


----------

